# Alpine TDA-5648



## NXSpoon (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard or had one of these? I can't find it on Alpine's site, and it's proving difficult to get accurate information as to whether it's just a graphic equalizer or whether it can actually adjust sound parameters.

alpine 5648 equalizer eq bbe dsp dolby surround

Thanks!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Just did a search and came up with this: "The 5648 is an add-on cassette/eq/dsp unit that works through the Ai net connection."

It is also shown in a 1999 Alpine Catalog I have, very small picture and the specs are listed in the back, was going to scan it for you but can't get to the scanner right now (wife is on her computer that has the scanner). If you want to see it and or the specs and if no one else posts them I will do it tomorrow.

Using the wayback time machine and going to the Japanese Alpine site I found this (after translating it),

(Excluding tax) ¥ 54,800 standard retail price

Full-logic auto-reverse
Tape deck
Surround D.S.P.
BBE sound processor
7-band equalizer electron
● Structure ● ● CFL back open face high brightness display GR-S mechanism ● 5 ● SCC-II head pattern surround ● BBE sound processor DSP equalizing ● ● 7-band equalizer Memory Maker's memory ● ● Private equalizer interactive character lighting color display ● listening position selector 4-color


----------



## NXSpoon (Mar 23, 2009)

ahardb0dy said:


> Just did a search and came up with this: "The 5648 is an add-on cassette/eq/dsp unit that works through the Ai net connection."
> 
> It is also shown in a 1999 Alpine Catalog I have, very small picture and the specs are listed in the back, was going to scan it for you but can't get to the scanner right now (wife is on her computer that has the scanner). If you want to see it and or the specs and if no one else posts them I will do it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I did find the info you found in your first paragraph; was unable to find specs and totally forgot about using the way-back time machine. But then, I didn't know what year it was made. 

So, I guess it does give one some control on tweaking. And $664!!! Wow!!

Yes, I'd appreciate it if you could scan the info for me. If possible, high-res to [email protected].


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll do it tomorrow, it isn't much maybe a 2" x 2" picture no details except some specs

I wonder if that seller even knows it's a cassette deck too? It's not mentioned in the ad

didn't scroll down far enough on Google just found this:

http://autosound21.co.kr/shop/board_data/automanual/alpine-head-tda5648-spec-install.pdf

and this:

http://membrane.com/wwnew/showroom/car/alpine/tda5648.html


----------



## gerson80 (Jun 16, 2018)

hi, amyone has the manual for this?? I have one and also one 5643


----------

